# Fixing things to walls



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that we have had the Rapido for a couple of weeks we are looking to attach a few things to walls. 

Can anyone please tell me how strong the walls are (they feel solid enough), how thick they are, and is it advisable to fix things to the wall?

I would guess that they are made from faced ply bonded to a lightweight core and I should be OK screwing into it, especially if I used a short cavity fixing such as those large diameter screws into which you screw a small screw for mounting. (Lots of screws there!)

However, I would rather get advice from someone who has done this or thinks it should not be done at all!!

My first thought is that the TV cabinet is a bit small and I'm trying to decide whether to fix a swivelling mount inside the cupboard so that the flat panel LCD TV hangs just outside the cupboard door.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

There is very little strength in the motor home walls, 2mm ply bonded to an insulated core 
The lockers and furniture are made from 12mm light weight veneered board and will require substantial backing plates to secure a flat screen TV. 
I have used 6mm bolts through a 10mm x 20mm timber plate.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*fixing things to walls*

Hi

I avoid if at all possible fixing things to walls using screws/bolts. My favourite method is the 3M sticky pads that can be easily removed by pulling the end tag. There are a number of different stick on things if you look carefully.

Our hooks to hang drying washing up brush and tea towels stick on. 
I have used double sided foam tape to stick soap dispenser to mirror in shower room.
The weather station is fixed by adhesive backed velcro strips (yellow) so that it is easy to replace batteries and make any adjustments.
The LCD TV mounting plate is backed by a 15cm x 15cm stainless plate in the shower room. The TV is packed in a separate transport bag so that the wall is not damaged by bumping over potholes in access tracks.

If I change my mind there is no damage, just the patient removal of the stickness that remains when levered off with a round tipped knife.

It also means that treasured aids can be taken from one motorhome to another. I regret leaving a very neat fine steel kitchen towel holder in our caravan as I have never been able to replicate it - only chunky plastic things.

Joyce


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If you want advice from the expertsm phone Martin or Paul at Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham, 01189-791023

Nice people and they know Rapidos backwards, forward and sideways, also a good source of spares if needed.

Peter


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice so far. I did intend to use stickies wherever possible - I suppose it is just the planned TV mount that is the main problem. 

The trouble with bolts and backing plates is that the TV cabinet wall is very visible (in the corner just above the cab) and I'm sure SWMBO would not tolerate that!

Right, plan B it is then ............


----------

